
A New Thermodynamics Theory of the Origin of Life - phreeza
http://www.quantamagazine.org/20140122-a-new-physics-theory-of-life/
======
kaonashi
Reminds me of The Animate and the Inanimate by William J. Sidis. The concept
of life being the reversal of the 2nd law of thermodynamics wrt time featured
prominantly:
[http://www.sidis.net/ANIMContents.htm](http://www.sidis.net/ANIMContents.htm)

